# SATA raid0下怎样保全win安装gentoo？

## wilton

机器硬件基本情况如下：

SL-K8TPRO-939

AMD64 3000+

SATA 80G × 2

目前使用主板南桥自带的RAID驱动芯片做了Raid 0， 并在其基础上安装了win2k

在VT8237上安装GENTOO论坛中已有文章介绍2004.3 software raid install howto

但是那只是全新安装的方法

我使用2004.3的LiveCD启动系统发现/dev里面有sda和sdb两个硬盘设备

如果按照上面的方法则不可避免的要重新分区。

请问有什么办法即能保全windows分区上的数据又能安装上gentoo呢。

----------

## meteozwh

这个问题和raid关系不大

你希望做的只是如何在保全数据的情况下重新分区，用PQ可以做到这一点。关于PQ要小心，很多人用PQ出现了问题，但是我还好一直没遇到问题。一般出现的问题也就是分区表的顺序好像有点乱了。我在linux下用fdisk修一下就搞定了。如果你对PQ的使用不是很熟悉，最好还是找个熟悉的人帮你用。

----------

## wilton

问题是分区软件和windows都把raid0的两块硬盘认成一个硬盘，这块“硬盘”分为CDEF四个区

而LiveCD启动后只有/dev/sda和/dev/sdb两个设备

fdisk /dev/sda显示结果是这个硬盘上没有分区

而sdb确分为sdb1, sdb2, sdb5, sdb7（数字可能不对，但是肯定不连续）

我的问题是就算我用分区软件为gentoo准备了剩余空间，livecd也很有可能认不出这块空间来。

----------

## ccpz

應該是因為沒有 driver 的關係才會看不到

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=258902&highlight=pdc20579

這張應該是用 PDC20579

目前還沒有 driver 支援,so....  :Confused: 

----------

